# USACi event in Durant, OK - 6 Sept 2008



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Dunno if anyone from DIYMA was there but it was my first competition. Met some nice people & was great to see DIY's out there. I liked some of the "raw" SPL setups...SPL seems much more popular than SQ. They ran SPL first and a car show in the middle, then came around for the SQ. I entered SQ so I was a bit battered by the heat all day by the time my car was judged (it was about 5 hours after the show started).

The judge gave some useful information, probably something I'll be asking for suggestions on how to accomplish. I did get 2nd place in my division so I am a bit stoked! Holler back if you were at the show...I was there with my silver Acura TSX.

I posted pics under my gallery, keywords USACi Durant OK


----------

